# Cramp in feet



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

For a couple of years now I've suffered back and forth with cramp in the soles of my feet.

Usually the right foot, but sometimes both.
It always comes on in the evening when I'm relaxing (and surfing MHFs!), never during the day at work.

It is not really painful, more very uncomfortable. 
Stretching does nothing for it.

Does anyone else suffer from this, or have any hints to alleviate it?

Thanks


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Tonic water???? The quinine is supposed to ease cramps, dunno whether it contains much now right enough, plus it tastes revolting :roll: :roll:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

mine was side of foot and big toe went to doc's who tested me for and found type 2 diabete's , none of the usual symptom's raging thirst , sleepiness etc went from none to 6 tablets a day .


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, I get it sometimes (too often), but not due to Diabetes, as my blood is tested regularly following a stroke 4 years ago. 

PS Also, for stoke sufferers, I know that not everyone is so lucky, but I recovered completely, except for getting a cold left foot (also quite random) - which may be connected to the cramp who knows!


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

have you come across this?

http://www.footcare-central.com/Articles/408-foot-cramps.htm

i get cramp in my foot if I try to turn the bathtaps off with my toes!
also sometimes if i've been on a long walk or run, but not often or for very long


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

daddysgirl said:


> i get cramp in my foot if I try to turn the bathtaps off with my toes!


Me too!


----------



## 130355 (Jan 2, 2010)

try quinine tablets from your doc or real tonic water which has quinine in (can be diet)


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

I sometimes get this on my instep. Putting my foot on a cold surface usually sorts it within seconds.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If this is a fairly recent issue and you have not seen a GP recently, could I humbly suggest that you make a routine (ie not urgent) appointment with a doctor and have a word about it. Sometimes, as suggested by Rugbyken it can be a sign of diabetes or other underlying health issue, so well worth a check-up. The medication normally prescribed for nocturnal cramp is quinine, a prescription only medication, so again it is the GP who can sort this out for you. The amount of quinine in tonic water (and only some brands still have it in) is unlikely to stop the problem from recurring. Be aware that it can have some unwanted side effects.

It would be well worth having a look at the NHS Choices website on cramp which gives some further excellent, reliable advice. It can be found at http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/legcrampsunknowncause/Pages/Causes.aspx


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

rugbyken said:


> mine was side of foot and big toe went to doc's who tested me for and found type 2 diabete's , none of the usual symptom's raging thirst , sleepiness etc went from none to 6 tablets a day .


Same for me, I had what I thought was varicose veins told bad circulation due to Diabetes. Now my toes are like ice blocks and are painful. Toes turn up with night cramps. And all I get is, "Keep taking the Tablets."
And to think I looked forward to retirement.

Don


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Cramps are often a side effect of other prescription medicines especially with blood pressure. I have been prescribed Quinine Sulphate as I still need the blood pressure tablets. They relieve the cramps 99% of the time.
Gerry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've been getting cramps in my feet, my legs, my side and under my chin. I saw the doc about something else a couple of days ago (got to have an MRI scan in two weeks now) and he said to drink 10 mugs of water a day. So I didn't and still got the cramps.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MrsW said:


> The medication normally prescribed for nocturnal cramp is quinine, a prescription only medication,


That's what I am on, 300mg a day, to be taken at night............when I remember. :roll:

I put the cramp in my right calf muscle and foot down to nerve damage, either as a result of severe sciatica, or the subsequent Discectomy that followed, (L5 S1) .

The cramps then progressed to nocturnal cramps in either foot. Not nice at all, and can be extremely painful, especially when the calf muscle goes into a spasm. It throbs for a couple of days after. The only other medication I am on are inhalers for Asthma, and Omperazole, for Gastric Reflux.

I wouldn't know if any of those were conflicting with each other.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Jock - re Gastric Reflux
I don't know how severe yours is but about 2 years ago I was diagnosed with this after going to my Docs with peculiar neck and throat spasms. I must admit to being really panicky with the symptoms until I got the diagnosis and it all seemed to make sense as I do suffer very poor digestion. I tried the medication (Lansoprazole) for about 3 months but to be honest the side effects were worse than the original problem. I looked up Gastric reflux on the net and found a lot of info about what triggers it. By removing the foods and drink listed I found I could control it without the medication.

I only get the odd spasm now and then which seems to pass quite quickly if I drink some cold water. I don't know if this helps but it seems to make sense to me to try and remove the cause rather than just treat the symptoms. In my case it was caffeine, chocolate, citrus fruit, tomatoes, peppermints (which I consumed in great quantity to relieve indigestion!!).

I do still eat a tomato now and then and most times I get away with it but I was surprised at how much of my diet did contain tomato so it was an eye opener and fairly easy to remedy. I know from the list that alcohol and smoking may also aggravate it but then they get added to every list of things to avoid dont they?

You may be happy to continue with your medication but if you were looking to try and do away with one of the ones you take you might want to try this elimination process and see if it helps....obviously check it out with your Doctor first though as I wouldn't want to give you bad advice.
Maura


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Jock - re Gastric Reflux
> I don't know how severe yours is but about 2 years ago I was diagnosed with this after going to my Docs with peculiar neck and throat spasms. I must admit to being really panicky with the symptoms until I got the diagnosis and it all seemed to make sense as I do suffer very poor digestion. I tried the medication (Lansoprazole) for about 3 months but to be honest the side effects were worse than the original problem. I looked up Gastric reflux on the net and found a lot of info about what triggers it. By removing the foods and drink listed I found I could control it without the medication.
> 
> I only get the odd spasm now and then which seems to pass quite quickly if I drink some cold water. I don't know if this helps but it seems to make sense to me to try and remove the cause rather than just treat the symptoms. In my case it was caffeine, chocolate, citrus fruit, tomatoes, peppermints (which I consumed in great quantity to relieve indigestion!!).
> ...


Thanks for that Maura.

I'll certainly have a look into it.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

My understanding is that cramps are more common now, due to the lack of salt that we tend not to eat so much of. I regularly, take half a spoonful of epsom salts in warm water, this seems to keep the cramps, both legs during the night, under control, however, the side effect is, that epsom salts is a very strong laxative. Also, always try and keep your feet warm, and this will aid the cirulation.

Gastric reflux is also another complaint that seems to come with age, like cramp, and again, diet and eating the correct foods will alleviate.

Jenny


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> My understanding is that cramps are more common now, due to the lack of salt that we tend not to eat so much of. I regularly, take half a spoonful of epsom salts in warm water, this seems to keep the cramps, both legs during the night, under control, however, the side effect is, that epsom salts is a very strong laxative. Also, always try and keep your feet warm, and this will aid the cirulation.
> 
> Gastric reflux is also another complaint that seems to come with age, like cramp, and again, diet and eating the correct foods will alleviate.
> 
> Jenny


Hi Jenny,

I used to put salt on just about everything that wasn't sweet, and my father was always telling me off when younger, for my salt intake.

Up until about 6/7 years ago, I don't recall having cramps at all, just some numbness from the nerve damage mentioned above, (sciatica). When I became more aware of the amount of salt in processed and pre-prepared food, I cut back by only adding salt at the pot, where needed, and not at the table.
Before going on the Quinine, I did find that keeping the feet warm at night did help a bit.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Jock, if you take the quinnine regularly you may find the cramp gets better. As for the drugs conflicting; the Omeprazole should ease the gastric reflux and does not conflict with either of the other medications you take.

Maura, your list of suspect foods is spot on! Just the sort of things that contribute to heartburn. A further issue (and please don't take offence anyone, I've never met you so it is not meant to be personal) could be your weight. Overweight people are more prone to reflux. Have a look at this site see more about reflux; http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Gastroesophageal-reflux-disease/Pages/Causes.aspx


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, Mrs W, over weight is also another source for the problem of gastirc reflux, its all to do with the opening up of the stomach and the weight pressure, I believe. Just a few pounds lighter will ease the "flux"

Jenny


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I am on Qinine tabs for night cramps, bt following knee replacement op got cramp down the side of my leg into ankle, the doctor said he couldn't increase my tabs. but to increase calcium intake. Pleased to say has eased up now and massage did help too.
Old fashioned remedy is to hang an onion at foot of bed  ...if you sleep alone that is


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Both my mum and I have suffered cramp for years. 

My mum was told it was lack of salt many years ago and it did help adding more when cooking as she didn't like too much on her food. 

I too do not have enough salt as recommended by doctors etc. 

I find if my feet get cold at any time in the day then I get cramp at night. If I wear more restricting shoes than normal that can also trigger cramp especially at night. 

Had Quinine a few times and that helps, as does Crampex which you can buy over the counter. There is a drink which was recommended to me by a doctor that has quinine in it think it was something like Kira it is a fizzy drink in a can or bottle and it is a mix of citrus fruits , you can get it more in France than in the UK now. 

Wood floors did not help me as they make your feet colder than normal, hence I wear bed socks all the time and that has cut down my cramps by about 80%. I have recently had blood test for just about everything I could and I am stinkingly healthy apart from over weight, also got lowish blood pressure and heart so slow not sure I'm alive really. 

Good luck with it
Mandy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Clipped......... also got lowish blood pressure and heart so slow not sure I'm alive really.


 :lol:

Jock.


----------

